# Deadliest Warrior!



## Chopsuey (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, tommorow the second season of deadliest warrior is kicked off!

...
...
...am I the only one who enjoys watching weapon tests and battles with lots of fake blood?


----------



## J.T. (Apr 21, 2010)

No, you're not, I enjoy the show too.

I mean, it's incredibly stupid and the hosts don't have a clue, but I find it enjoyable.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 21, 2010)

It's enjoyable watching people talk smack and get their ass kicked. :P

But...but the tests today were WRONG. We all know that German cops could own SWAT. :3


----------

